# Adjust tiller on Bowtech Allegiance `07????



## dwagoner (Sep 27, 2007)

sounds like you tightened the limb bolts evenly in to bring poundage up right??? what you can do is count turns from where there at now and when bottomed out remember how many, do both and then when there both bottomed out back them out evenly to about where you had them. IE if you tighten top 2.5 turns and bottom 2 1/4 turn just bottom out and back both out 2.5. Then check and see how the poundage feels, you dont nessecarly need a specific amount on a scale, but what you can shoot alot and be comfortable with.

as long as limbs are even theres no reason to be worried about where they are at, but you dont want them different. get em even and tune it up and sight in


----------



## nag (Jun 13, 2007)

Bowtech says 2 1/2 turns for full poundage is all you can turn the limbs down.
If you loose track of where you're at,, do what dwagoner says....count turns from full poundage.
Then look at your tiller....
Make the tiller equal and you're set. You're not going to ruin your limbs like your hunting friend said....
Just don't go below the 2 1/2 turns. 10 lbs is the adjustment range.


----------



## Chop1 (Apr 30, 2007)

I would keep the limb bolts the same top and bottom and then time the bow before checking tiller. Timing adjustments can change tiller measurments. Most of the time if the bow is timed properly with the limb bolts equal, the tiller will be fine. Even if the tiller happens to be off a tad, the bow will still shoot fine with the limb bolts the same and the cams timed.


----------

